# Popping windshield noise



## ranger81 (Jul 2, 2009)

Took the 09 Sentra in for an oil change and mentioned to the tech I had a nasty popping noise at the base of the windshield. After a little investigating it was discovered that dirt and dust particles had fallen behind/underneath the windshield plastic base thingy, that the wipers poke through, and were grinding on the bottom of the w/shield. He cleaned it out and no more popping noise. Just thought I would share.


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

ranger81 said:


> Took the 09 Sentra in for an oil change and mentioned to the tech I had a nasty popping noise at the base of the windshield. After a little investigating it was discovered that dirt and dust particles had fallen behind/underneath the windshield plastic base thingy, that the wipers poke through, and were grinding on the bottom of the w/shield. He cleaned it out and no more popping noise. Just thought I would share.


Thanks for the info. I have an 09 also no noise yet tho but it is something that all the B16 owners should be aware of as it will probably happen sooner or later to some of them


----------



## mikec (Oct 16, 2003)

Thanks for the heads up...


Mike


----------



## R2R079 (Jun 25, 2009)

It's funny that this has been posted. My wife just started hearing the same noise. She thought it was the speaker at first and then I thought it had something to do with the new wiper blades I put on. I'll look into it.
Thanks


----------



## ranger81 (Jul 2, 2009)

ranger81 said:


> Took the 09 Sentra in for an oil change and mentioned to the tech I had a nasty popping noise at the base of the windshield. After a little investigating it was discovered that dirt and dust particles had fallen behind/underneath the windshield plastic base thingy, that the wipers poke through, and were grinding on the bottom of the w/shield. He cleaned it out and no more popping noise. Just thought I would share.


update on popping noise. This is a temperature sensitive issue. In the original post it was still late fall. Took it to the dealer and they cleaned the cowl. Then it got colder and the popping noise came back. Took it in again and they replaced the cowl, still pops. Below 35f is when the popping noise begins. It's not ice around the w/shield because the car sits in a warm garage. Currently, I'm tired of running to the dealer 35 miles away for this. Early this winter I took matters into my own hands and started to place wooden wedges around the base of the w/shield, inside, between the A-pillar and the w/shield. I can stop 90% of the popping with a wooden wedge firmly inserted between the A-pillar and the w/shield. So now I can drive arond in peace but with a frigging wooden wedge stuck in the w/shield. Nice 

This is the first car I've ever had with a CVT. After six months with the car a CVT seems like a really odd way to propel a car. Personally I see no advantage to a CVT. I think Nissan's love for the CVT is the fact it is probably cheaper to produce, with fewer parts and improves profit on each vehicle that uses one. I have the 120,000 mile 10 year CVT warranty but I'm not sure if I can tolerate the vehicle that long.

I have 12,000 miles on the car now with no current tire issues. I have my fingers crossed. This car will have to prove its self to me before I ever buy another Nissan product.


----------

